# Quick, hassle free delivery



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey Gang

Got my IGF-1 from Muscle Research today.

Ordered it on the 21st September and it came today, so 5 days delivery from America to UK is pretty damn good!

All came cool packed, etc.

Just thought id let you know 

Paul


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I am still waiting on mine, and I ordered it a whole lot longer than 5 days ago!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Have you chased them Big?

Maybe its stuck at customs??

I`ll give them a shout for you if you want.

Paul


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big said:


> I am still waiting on mine, and I ordered it a whole lot longer than 5 days ago!


BUMP! they aint exactly effiecient at correspondance IMO


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Will be interesting to hear how you get on guys- pls keep me updated - I've tried igtropin and it was pretty good- but very expensive... heard great things about LR3... so will be good to know how you get on...


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I received the IGF this morning, but also ordered some vials, filters, bac water etc from them which haven't arrived.

I have chased them up about it. They do seem very slow about replying to emails though, I will agree with DB on that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

damagedgoods said:


> Will be interesting to hear how you get on guys- pls keep me updated - I've tried igtropin and it was pretty good- but very expensive... heard great things about LR3... so will be good to know how you get on...


Igtropin is LR3 mate..


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

understood... the reason Y i sadi that is because some of the guys I know have been using different brands and most have found that the igtropin to be less effective - a bit like the Jintropin versus other brands of HGH.. what have you found? perhaps it is down to who you get it from - as if not stored properly it will be damaged.


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

big said:


> I received the IGF this morning, but also ordered some vials, filters, bac water etc from them which haven't arrived.
> 
> I have chased them up about it. They do seem very slow about replying to emails though, I will agree with DB on that.


Sorry bros. We have been slow.. and I do apologize. Big Your other order shipped seperate we sent an email about it but do not know if you ever received. Please PM me here if you do not get me on email. i have been here much more often lately. Big email me or pm me seperate and ill get you hooked up with some free melanotan or something to make up for the wait

MR


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

MuscleResearch said:


> Sorry bros. We have been slow.. and I do apologize. Big Your other order shipped seperate we sent an email about it but do not know if you ever received. Please PM me here if you do not get me on email. i have been here much more often lately. Big email me or pm me seperate and ill get you hooked up with some free melanotan or something to make up for the wait
> 
> MR


Thanks, that's very good of you. I have emailed you


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

damn, u will do absalutley anything to get something for free wont you


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2008)

no doubt... must have gone by jet rather than carrier pigeon??


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Dragging up an old thread?!

LOL I never did get that free melanotan I was promised 2.5 years ago


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

i orderd on the 6th and hav'nt even got an email.......


----------

